# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hulp nodig met probleem

## longleven

Hallo,

Ik ben 22 jaar en ik zit met een probleem wat mij de gedurende maand ontzettend dwars zit.(ik ga niet snel voor iets naar de huisarts..) Ik heb meestal s'ochtends er last van als ik diep inadem dat ik een soort "ruisje" in mijn longen voel. Daarna moet ik meestal hoesten, niet al te erg maar toch 1 of 2 keer. Daarbij heb ik ook een soort steken aan beide kanten van mijn ribbenkast en in het midden.. al bij al is het mentaal met mij misschien nog wel erger gesteld dan met mijn lichaam.. ik word namelijk binnenkort vader en ik ben bang dat er iets goed mis is.. ik ga uiteraard zo snel mogelijk naar de huisarts.
is er iemand die dit misschien herkent of mij er iets over kan vertellen?

ps; ik heb een paar jaar gerookt maar al maanden ontzettend weinig.. tot soms weken niet. Omdat ik er eigenlijk niet van kan genieten. Ik heb namelijk het idee met elke sigaret die ik probeer op te steken dat ik mezelf alleen nog maar zieker maak..

----------


## Leontien

Hoe is het inmiddels met je? Kwam er duidelijkheid toen je bij de huisarts bent geweest?

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

